# How long can I leave my cat/kitten alone?



## geoffb613 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yesterday my girlfriend and I adopted a cat that the humane society estimated to be just over 6 months old. First of all, I don't even know if I should refer to a feline of that age as a kitten or cat  We have an extra room in our apartment and set our kitten/cat up in there for now because we heard it was best to give them a space of their own to begin with. There's all the essentials: Litter, food, water, bed, toys, scratch post, some areas where she can get up off the ground, etc., but I'm just a little worried about leaving her alone for too long.
For a cat that age, is it okay for my girlfriend and I to both be away at work some days for 8 hours? The kitten/cat seems very affectionate and whenever one of us goes into her room she comes over and curls up against us so I worry that she gets upset when were not there. But at the same time, last night we left her alone a couple of times for gradually increasing amounts of time and then also for the night and the cute little creature didnt make a peep. Still, shes not very vocal and has only meowed about five times since we brought her home. 
This is the first cat Ive owned so I was hoping someone might be able to give me advice on if I should go home for lunch for awhile or if my cat/kitten will be okay for about eight hours if she has everything in her room. Also, should I refer to her as a cat or kitten!? Haha. Thanks for your advice/help/time!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to PF 
Congratulations on becoming a first time cat slave 
At six months she is still a kitten and though she would most probably be fine being left for around 8 hours, if you can get home at lunch time that would be better  Cats and kittens do spend a lot of their time asleep but I'm sure she would like the company for a while at least. She should also be having at least 3 meals a day still and you could feed her in your lunch break,


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

My cat was 6 months old when I adopted her and from the next day she was alone all day on her own. Not saying it is ideal but she seems fine, I did buy an auto feeder which opened at lunch time. She doesn't have lunch anymore.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just use an automatic feeder, but you won't need to for much longer. Cats are quite independent characters and don't need the same amount of companionship as dogs.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Wiz201 said:


> Just use an automatic feeder, but you won't need to for much longer. *Cats are quite independent characters and don't need the same amount of companionship as dogs*.


Sorry to disagree with you ,but,while cats cope okay being left I dont believe they are necessarily happy about it.
Meeko would be okay for 2/3 hours on his own ,more than that and he would hate it,he likes to have his slaves around,even if he is sleeping


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, mine are left for 8 hours per day and they don't seem unhappy. They're always just waking up when I get home.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

buffie said:


> Sorry to disagree with you ,but,while cats cope okay being left I dont believe they are necessarilly happy about it.
> Meeko would be okay for 2/3 hours on his own ,more than that and he would hate it,he likes to have his slaves around,even if he is sleeping


I think all cats are different. I'd try popping in at lunch if you can to start with and see how kitty is getting on and then reduce how often oh visit at lunch until you stop. Our cat is 8 months old but from 5 months he's been in the house all day alone while we work and other than some damaged wallpaper :mad2: he's been fine!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Mine are left alone 12 hours a day for 3 days or 3 nights a week.

Happy well adjusted little cats 

Cats are intelligent enough to know, unless you leave with a suitcase.. you will be home soon  
they sleep and eat and get on with their days playing, hunting doing whatever they do! 








(hidden from Spid) you can always leave out a tiny weeny weeny bowl of dry..


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

probably does depend on the cat. i took arthur in as an abandoned kitten when he was about four months old - i had to leave him while i went to work (not ideal, but i didn't exactly plan to have him!) and he seemed to cope ok with it. i made sure i lavished plenty of attention on him both before and after work though!!

in an ideal world i wouldn't have got such a young kitten without a bit of time off to settle him in, but i couldn't exactly shut the door and ask him to come back at a more convenient time


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

buffie said:


> Sorry to disagree with you ,but,while cats cope okay being left I dont believe they are necessarilly happy about it.
> Meeko would be okay for 2/3 hours on his own ,more than that and he would hate it,he likes to have his slaves around,even if he is sleeping


Mine understand when I leave them I say. If i didn't work how would we pay for their zooplus lifestyle??  They trot off happily ..

I have to add mine don't know any different and even as tiny newborn kittens they were left 8 plus hours a day by the breeder.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MollyMilo said:


> Mine understand when I leave them I say. If i didn't work how would we pay for their zooplus lifestyle??  They trot off happily ..
> 
> I have to add mine don't know any different and even as tiny newborn kittens they were left 8 plus hours a day by the breeder.


I think the difference is the word "they" as opposed to "she"  Two or more may be happy enough left all day, one on their own is different ,especially if she is an indoor cat  just my opinion on this


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

buffie said:


> I think the difference is the word "they" as opposed to "she"  Two or more may be happy enough left all day one on its own,well that is different,especially if she is an indoor cat  just my opinion on this


of course!

OP you need to get two


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

I certainly felt alot better about going out after getting Maggie - before i would always feel so guilty about leaving Barney on his own (even though the most he was ever left alone was for a few hours at a time tops!) but knowing they can keep each other company makes me much more relaxed and i can now enjoy an evening out (on the rare occasions i go out nowdays!) & not worry about them


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (May 25, 2012)

i think 8 hours alone is fine, most cats i know are alone at least that long and are happy and well adjusted............lets face it most of us have to work and few of us can be around for the furbabies all day.

Jett's lucky that the cleaner comes in at lunch so his day is broken up by some hoover stalking and duster killing


----------

